# Dvr 522



## lslmustang (Nov 14, 2003)

Has anyone looked or gotten one of these or is the fact it's lease only stopped anyone from getting it?
Thanks, Linda


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Yes I have one in my showroom and that is where it is staying until DISH improves the software.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello? Gee, I thought the 522 was the new interface, everything wonderful, blah, blah. Actually, I have been searching for an honest review of this thing before jumping in. I know they are out under DHP, but can't find reviews. Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DNewcomer (Dec 4, 2003)

:nono: I was dissapointed that the "TV2" output did not include at least Svideo.
I was planning on using it as a 2nd tuner in the same room.
after reading through the specs. I can see it will not do for me, since it is mono only and composite or f connector only.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Claude, this might be what your looking for...

http://www.satelliteguys.us/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3548

Happy New Year!


----------



## Mark_AR (Dec 25, 2003)

My review of the 522 after 2 weeks:

As a DVR newbie, I can say that this box has its advantages and drawbacks.

I like the idea that you can record 2 events to the hard drive at the same time.

You can view any previously recorded event from either TV.

You can assign a channel# from 21-69 UHF or 73-125 cable so with a multi-room setup of 3 or 4 TV's, you can use 2 -522's and that way the TV2's can tune to EITHER TV2 output.

Remote # 2 is UHF so you can take it from room to room and still change channels.

Pause, rewind buffer works well. The 522 starts buffering the channel you are watching as soon as you change channels. So if you decide to rewind, you can, or if you watch a show and decide half way through that you want to record it, the buffer will also be saved too.(has some time limits)


Downsides: 
Event timer quirks. 
Missing events. 
Unit locks up randomly with a hard reset the only way to fix it.
Daily SHUTDOWN to check for updates. <<--- My biggest pet peeve
Mono sound out to TV2 but with it has Audio out jacks for each TV on the back of the unit. For what?

So from a newbie standpoint even with its drawbacks, it is a good unit for a 2 TV and DVR solution. 

If it weren't for the daily required shutdowns, I would rate it 8.5 out of 10.

My final rating of the unit: 6

Mark


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Scott - Thank you for the excellent link. Looks good.


----------

